# Nên dùng kính áp tròng tối đa trong bao lâu?



## hong nhung (9/8/18)

*Nắm được các thông tin về hạn sử dụng của kính áp tròng sẽ giúp bạn tự tin sử dụng kính áp tròng an toàn và có chất lượng kính áp tròng tốt nhất.*

Hạn sử dụng của kính áp tròng  không chỉ đơn thuần là khoảng thời gian bạn sử dụng mà còn có thể ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng của lens.

*Hạn sử dụng của kính áp tròng*
Kính áp tròng có 2 loại hạn sử dụng: Hạn sử dụng khi chưa mở nắp và hạn sử dụng sau khi mở nắp.

– Hạn sử dụng bạn nhìn thấy trên bao bì (Ví dụ: EXP: 20/5/2023) là hạn sử dụng khi lens chưa được mở nắp, nghĩa là nếu không mở nắp sử dụng, miếng lens đó giữ được 5 năm, qua 5 năm này thì bắt buộc phải bỏ dù không sử dụng.

– Hạn sử dụng sau khi mở nắp là khoảng thời gian tối đa bạn có thể sử dụng lens đó, thông thường hạn dùng sau khi khui seal này rất ngắn. Thông thường tại Việt Nam, thời hạn dùng sau khi mở là 1 ngày, 1 tháng và 6 tháng.

Tùy theo nhu cầu, tần suất sử dụng, bạn có thể chọn lens với thời hạn sử dụng phù hợp:

_– Lens 1 ngày:_ Phù hợp với bạn không thường đeo lens, chỉ muốn dùng để tham gia sự kiện, chụp ảnh trong ngày. Ví dụ chụp ảnh cưới, chụp ảnh kỷ yếu tốt nghiệp, trang điểm ngày cưới, đi tiệc… Lens 1 ngày cũng phù hợp với các bạn muốn thay đổi các loại lens khác nhau. Các bạn lưu ý tuy là lens dùng trong 1 ngày nhưng loại lens này chỉ được sử dụng 1 lần, tức là dù bạn đã đeo 5 tiếng hay 30 phút, sau khi tháo lens bạn phải bỏ lens này đi và thay lens mới. Giá loại 1 ngày dao động 50 đến 100 ngàn/đôi.

_– Lens 2 tuần – 1  tháng:_ Phù hợp với những bạn thường xuyên đeo lens, đi học đi làm, đeo lens khoảng 4 tiếng trở lên mỗi ngày.

_– Lens 3 tháng – 1 năm:_ Phù hợp với người không đeo lens thường xuyên, chỉ thỉnh thoảng một vài lần đeo khi đi chơi hoặc dịp đặc biệt nào đó.

Một số bạn hiểu lầm rằng kính áp tròng dùng 1, 3 tháng là có thể đeo lên mắt suốt 1 hay 3 tháng rồi mới tháo ra, đây là hiểu nhầm rất nguy hiểm. Mỗi ngày chúng ta chỉ nên đeo kính áp tròng tối đa trong khoảng 6-8 tiếng.

*Nên lựa chọn lens ngắn ngày hay dài ngày?*
Nhiều bạn chọn mua lens có hạn dùng dài ngày để tiết kiệm chi phí và đỡ mất công mua nhiều lần nhưng việc này có thể gây hại cho mắt nếu không sử dụng hợp lý.






​Hiện nay các hãng lens lớn của Hàn Quốc và Nhật Bản như kính áp tròng Olens , kính áp tròng SEED … thường sản xuất kính áp tròng có hạn dùng ngắn (tối đa 1 tháng). Các hãng lens cũng luôn khuyến khích người dùng chỉ nên sử dụng tối đa 50% hạn sử dụng của lens kể từ khi khui, vì các lý do sau:

– Ngay sau khi mở ra, chất liệu lens đã bắt đầu bị lão hoá, vi khuẩn, bụi bặm  cũng như các chất do mắt tiết ra bám lên bề mặt lens. Kính áp tròng ngắn ngày an toàn và vệ sinh hơn các dòng dài hạn vì chỉ sử dụng trong thời gian ngắn.

– Kính áp tròng ngắn ngày thường được sản xuất bằng chất liệu mỏng và cấp ẩm tốt hơn so với loại lens dài hạn. Người dùng có thể đeo lens thường xuyên, đeo liên tục nhiều giờ mà không bị khô, nhức mỏi mắt.

– Càng để lâu ngày, lens qua nhiều lần ngâm rửa, tiếp xúc với môi trường càng giảm chất lượng, gây nhức mỏi, khô mắt.

Dù bạn mua loại kính áp tròng có hạn sử dụng rất dài, bạn cũng chỉ nên dùng trong 1 đến 3 tháng là tối đa, sau đó thay loại mới để an toàn cho mắt. Tuyệt đối không đeo kính áp tròng đã hết hạn sử dụng, lens này sẽ gây cảm giác khó chịu, thậm chí mắc các bệnh về mắt.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

